# On a plane with Paige Hathaway



## Supra (Aug 25, 2013)

Well I got on a plane and I got to sit next to Paige Hathaway!!!

Needless to say best plane ride ever!!

Coolest chick and so down to earth, she was an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## huffy80 (Aug 25, 2013)

Mile high?


----------



## amore169 (Aug 25, 2013)

She has an amazing body!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 25, 2013)

amore169 said:


> She has an amazing body!



And a pretty mouth!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2013)

Tight! 

"So...lets talk about your glute training..."


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2013)

did u put it in her butt?


----------



## DF (Aug 25, 2013)

I would have had a hard on.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't have known who she was but she's hot.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 25, 2013)

Pics or it didnt happen...


----------



## Seeker (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn, damn! I hope that was a nice long flight. What a babe! Everytime I fly while heading in to the plane that's the 1st thing I think about. Who will I be sitting next too? Man, that's like hitting a small lottery.


----------



## italian1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Smell her seat when she got up????


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah I would've def had a woody.


----------



## R1rider (Aug 25, 2013)

Did you lick the seat after she got up Supra?? 

She is preddyy


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 25, 2013)

lucky bastard. I travel a lot for work and I never get that. Id be happy with an empty seat next to me sometimes


----------



## Azog (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds like a terrible plane ride. I would be hiding a chub the whole time. Sounds uncomfortable............



Did you touch her arm when jockeying for armrest territory?!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice! I've ony had the non pleasure of sitting next to Don King.


----------



## Supra (Aug 26, 2013)

Azog said:


> Sounds like a terrible plane ride. I would be hiding a chub the whole time. Sounds uncomfortable............
> 
> 
> 
> Did you touch her arm when jockeying for armrest territory?!




I got in leg graze, thats as much I was gonna do, she could break me in half


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 26, 2013)

You were the only one on the plane that knew her huh


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 26, 2013)

I once sat next to a fat guy who had pizza sauce on his shirt and smelled like sausage.  Your experience sounds much better if for no other reason than I am sure she didn't have fat rolls that came over the arm rest and laid in your lap.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 26, 2013)

Thats shit never happens to me.....always some annoying human being beside me.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 26, 2013)

I always get stuck with chatty old ladys or dragon breath drunk old men.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you initiate penetrative sexual relations with that woman?


----------



## Supra (Aug 28, 2013)

sparticus said:


> You were the only one on the plane that knew her huh




yup, to everyone else she was just a hot chick.


----------

